# bloquer un expediteur



## mikkhael (18 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour

Je recois en permanence , des messages commerciaux venant systematiquement 
de la meme societe commerciale.

J'ai essaye de configurer Mail afin de bloquer cet expediteur, en vain.
Pourriez vous m'aidez afin de bloquer detruire atomiser ou eradiquer tout mail
venant de cet expediteur cat j'en ai marre!!!

Merci a tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour 

Trouvé dans aide Mail :

_"Renvoi des messages indésirables

Pour décourager quelqu'un de vous envoyer du courrier indésirable, vous pouvez rejeter leur message ou leur "renvoyer", à condition bien sûr que leur adresse soit valable. En renvoyant le message de cette manière, il est notifié à l'expéditeur que votre adresse n'est pas valable. C'est une option utile pour le rejet de courrier envoyé en masse par des entreprises sur les listes de desquelles vous figurez depuis l'achat d'un produit.

Si vous l'utilisez pour des messages non sollicités ("spam"), ces messages vous seront retournés comme étant "non livrables" car leurs adresses sont généralement non valables.

Dans Mail, sélectionnez le message non sollicité et choisissez Message > Renvoyer.

L'expéditeur reçoit alors une réponse lui indiquant que votre adresse n'est pas valide et que le message n'a pu être livré. Le message indésirable est placé dans votre dossier de messages supprimés.

Vous pouvez également créer une règle qui supprime automatiquement les messages issus d'un expéditeur spécifique. Utilisez sinon le filtre Courrier indésirable pour supprimer les messages susceptibles d'être indésirables. Pour des informations supplémentaires sur le filtre de courrier indésirable, cliquez sur "En savoir plus"."_

À éviter car plus tu en renvoies plus on t'en envoie car cela veut dire que ton adresse est valide même cachée 

Donc la solution est la suivante, toujours trouvée dans Mail :


_"Traitement automatique du courrier

Dans Mail, vous pouvez définir des règles servant à filtrer les messages entrants ou à réorganiser les messages déjà reçus.

Mail peut notamment archiver, réexpédier ou mettre en évidence automatiquement un message en fonction de critères tels que l'expéditeur, les destinataires, l'objet, le contenu, etc.

Choisissez Mail > Préférences et cliquez sur Règles.
Cliquez sur Ajouter une règle et saisissez une description de la règle.
Définissez les conditions nécessaires à l'application de la règle à un message.
Choisissez les opérations à réaliser sur les messages rassemblant les conditions requises. Pour indiquer plusieurs critères et opérations, cliquez sur le bouton Ajouter (+).

Si vous avez défini plusieurs règles, elles s'appliquent en respectant l'ordre dans lequel elles apparaissent dans la liste Règles. Pour changer l'ordre de la liste, déplacez les règles en les faisant glisser. Mail cesse d'appliquer les règles à un message lorsque celui-ci est transféré à une autre boîte à lettres ou si l'opération Arrêter l'évaluation des règles est spécifiée.

Pour consulter un exemple de règle, sélectionnez l'une d'elles et cliquez sur Modifier.

Pour appliquer des règles au courrier que vous avez reçu, sélectionnez les messages et choisissez Message > Appliquer les règles.

Pour ajouter d'autres en-têtes de messages aux critères de recherche de règles, choisissez Modifier la liste des en-têtes dans le menu des conditions de la sous-fenêtre Règles des préférences de Mail, et spécifiez un en-tête. Pour afficher les en-têtes disponibles, choisissez Présentation > Message > En-têtes longs. Pour obtenir des infos sur les en-têtes, cliquez sur "En savoir plus"."_


----------



## mikkhael (18 Juillet 2004)

Ja vais essayer


merci bcp


----------

